# Making Bug Grub



## evaD retsiL (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm about to start a Dubia colony since my local reptile shop has difficulty in getting them in stock.

One thing I need to make is Bug Grub, and understand the higher the protein the better.

Most of the 'recipes' you see are a combination of some of the following.
oats, cheerios (or the equivalent) dry cat/dog food, fish food (not generally very high in protein but has some vitamins from what I gather), chicken layer pellets, calcium powder.

Has anyone used whey powder (what the gym junkies use) as a good protein booster? I've seen it up to 82% protein.

Has anyone got any recommendations or is it just a case of suck it and see.

I'll have a trawl round the local supermarket to check out the pet foods, and see if I can find some chicken layer pellets to check protein content.

Thanks

evaD


----------



## Lloydyboy90 (Sep 19, 2013)

Ive made my own recipe and the roaches love it, the little bowl is munched clean every couple of days. For mine I used a small bag of James Wellbeloved Kitten biscuits/Layers Pellets/Powdered Oats/Egg Powder/Flax Seed, then I added a whole pot of exo terra multivitamins and half a tub of nutrobol. It was basically made up of spare stuff I had lying around so don't have measurements. I've got healthy looking roaches and tons of them so it works well for me


----------



## Discodaz (Aug 7, 2013)

I go down to my local animal feed shop and buy a 5kg back of poultry feed..its like a grain mix...cost about 3 quid..my roaches love it..

Daz


----------



## jarich (Mar 23, 2012)

No, more protein is not better, especially in the case of roaches. Higher protein causes them to store higher levels of uric acid. Stay away from food made for other animals. If you are looking for a cheap easy option look up Mazuri roach chow.


----------

